# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания ASUS приглашает на крупнейший киберфестиваль DreamHack Moscow 2014

## Labs

Компания ASUS рада пригласить всех желающих на крупнейший киберспортивный фестиваль DreamHack Moscow 2014. Имя DreamHack широко известно в Европе. Успешно стартовав в 1994 году, как небольшое LAN-party для жителей шведского Йёнчёпинга, уже в 1997 году организаторам удалось сделать LAN-вечеринку крупнейшей в Швеции. Далее масштабы DreamHack только росли, а достижения организаторов были отмечены в Книге Рекордов Гинесса. 

В 2014 году крупнейший киберфестиваль планеты откроет свои двери в Москве. С 11 по 14 сентября лучшие команды Америки, Европы, СНГ и Китая сразятся за солидный призовой фонд в 80 000$ и титул чемпионов Game Show Dota 2 League Season One. Киберфестиваль пройдет в два этапа: квалификация в Moscow Cyber Stadium 11 и 12 сентября, а для финальных матчей организаторы приготовили концертный зал Stadium Live.

Компания ASUS является глобальным партнером DreamHack Moscow 2014. На протяжение всего мероприятия посетители киберфестиваля смогут принять участие в аматорском турнире по Dota 2 от компании ASUS – eSport Universe. 8 команд сразятся друг с другом за специальные призы от компании ASUS на мощнейших ноутбуках серии Republic of Gamers G750X и G551 и игровых девайсах ASUS Echelon.  

"За три года существования проекта ASUS eSport Universe мы прошли большой путь. В самом начале мы пробовали вести его как отдельное мероприятие, затем на протяжении нескольких лет проект был включен в состав студенческой МКЛ (Московская киберспортивная лига). В конце прошлого года, оценив все результаты, мы решили оптимизировать наши проекты, связанные с геймингом, и стали объединять eSport Universe с другими интересными киберспортивными проектами, что видится нам интересным экспериментом. Надеюсь, что зрители оценят отдельный турнир по Dota 2, созданный специально для любителей этой игры", – отметила Лавина Полеес, менеджер киберспортивных проектов от компании ASUS.

Помимо турнира eSport Universe на стенде компании ASUS будут открыты еще две зоны – выставочная и игровая. На выставочной зоне любители игр смогут немного отвлечься от привычных для них компьютерных игр и проверить свои игровые навыки в деле с новейшими планшетами и смартфонами от компании ASUS. В рамках фестиваля посетителей ждет большое число розыгрышей сувенирной продукции от компании ASUS, а самый желанный приз смартфон ASUS ZenFone 5 будет разыгран на главной сцене DreamHack Moscow 2014. 

В игровой зоне для посетителей стенда компании ASUS будут установлены мощнейшие игровые ноутбуки G серии, а также высокопроизводительные компьютеры ASUS от HyperPC, оборудованные материнскими платами ASUS на базе чипсета Intel Z97. Насладиться максимальными настройками графики помогут и мониторы PQ321 с разрешением 4K UltraHD, несомненно не останется без внимания и первый монитор серии Republic of Gamers – ASUS ROG PG278Q Swift c поддержкой технологии NVIDIA G-Sync, временем отклика 1 мс, частотой развертки экрана 144 Гц и разрешением WQHD 2560x1440 пикселей. 

Получить максимальное удовольствие от игры за высокопроизводительными устройствами помогут игровые девайсы линейки ASUS Echelon. Геймерский комплект ASUS Echelon создан для любителей шутеров, одного из самых популярных жанров компьютерных игр. Многие игры этого жанра позволяют подбирать камуфляж для оружия и экипировки, и Echelon отдает дань этой моде – все устройства выполнены в стиле «милитари» с камуфляжной окраской. В комплект входят гарнитура, внешняя 7.1-канальная звуковая карта с усилителем для наушников, механическая клавиатура, лазерная мышь и геймерский коврик. Echelon – все, что нужно для победы!

----------

